# Band Steering feature in Engenius AP



## raison (Jun 3, 2018)

Hi,
What exactly is Band-Steering feature in my engenius AP. Does it helps in roaming?


----------



## Flash (Jun 4, 2018)

How does Band Steering work?


----------



## raison (Jun 4, 2018)

Would be great if you could answer that.


----------

